

An interesting beta invite policy. 2^n invites where n is weeks in beta. - w-ll
http://hypnode.com

======
nbrosnahan
Anyone know what this site does other than collect email addresses? :-)

------
Zev
Apparently my email isn't valid. Looks like they won't get my email and I
won't find out what this service is. Oh well.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Ugh, I wish programmers would quit trying to re-invent the email regex. While
I'm usually a big fan of reinventing the wheel, this is a complex problem that
has already been solved, and the solution can be found in just a minute or two
on Google.

~~~
Skeuomorph
Speaking of Google, accepting username+label@gmail.com is a sign of the true
faith.

(Curiously, while most sites object, folks from Tirerack to VMware accept it
but then occasionally URL-decode the + as a space, wreaking all manner of
unforeseen havoc.)

------
diiq
It is my fervent hope that the only service I receive for signing up is being
in the "in" crowd instead of the "out" crowd.

------
vaksel
I bet the whole "experiment" is a way to see if people will be willing to join
this sort of beta

------
InclinedPlane
How about: every member has at least 2 invites? For any collaborative software
that is actually worth a damn, this sort of model makes sense.

~~~
w-ll
Your keys are reusable so.. you can give them to friends/fam

~~~
InclinedPlane
When people talk about the value of word of mouth as advertising it's always
of the form: if M people each tell N of their friends, and those people each
tell N of THEIR friends, and those people ... Wouldn't the most natural way to
implement such a system be via invites?

Or, to borrow a page from advice for writers: show, don't tell.

------
Raphael
See you in 4 weeks.

